# Mise en oeuvre



## David1981

Ola, 

?Saben como se dice "mise en oeuvre" en espanol?

i Muchas gracias !


----------



## mickaël

Hola, 

Se dice _"puesto en práctica"._

Espere, acaso haya otras posibilidades.


----------



## David1981

De acuerdo, muchas gracias !!!


----------



## iran

Si Se Refiere A Una Pagina Web, Seria "pagina En Obras"


----------



## MCGF

Chic@s, me he quedado en blanco con este párrafo y no le encuentro el sentido, os pongo mi intento y a ver si podéis echarme una mano:

"La modification récente du code , mise en œuvre au moyen du règlement dont il est ici question, crée les bases juridiques permettant d’avoir..."

"La modificación del código, puesto en práctica a mitad del reglamento en cuestión, crea las bases jurídicas que permiten que..."

Gracias de antemano
Emecé


----------



## ena 63

Hola;
au moyen de=por medio de, mediante


----------



## ena 63

"La reciente modificación (o invertido) del código, puesta en práctica mediante el reglamento que aquí se trata, crea las bases jurídicas que permiten que..."

es la modificación la que se pone en práctica, no el código
poquito a poco..


----------



## MCGF

ena 63 said:
			
		

> "La reciente modificación (o invertido) del código, puesta en práctica mediante el reglamento que aquí se trata, crea las bases jurídicas que permiten que..."
> 
> es la modificación la que se pone en práctica, no el código
> poquito a poco..



C'est vrai, c'est la modification, pas le code.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour

Un pequeño olvido Ena 63


> el reglamento del que aquí


Pero pienso que la traducción de MCGF es más ligera.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## afaf

De ces membres sera créer des comités spécialisés dans la mise en œuvre du plan d’action de l’Association.
 
De estos miembros será crear Comités especializados ....
 
como puedo traducir (la mise en oeuvre en este sentido
 
Muchisima Gracias


----------



## bertasans

podria ser la puesta en práctica o la aplicación del plan...

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## bertasans

Por cierto, la primera parte de la frase es mejor traducirla como 

Estos miembros tendrán la función de aplicar los planes...

o 

A estos mienbros les corresponderá poner en práctica....


----------



## totor

…especializados en la *ejecución* del plan…


----------



## luztrad

Hola chicos!

Esta expresión siempre me hace dar mil vueltas a la frase...
Os copio la frase a ver qué opinais:

"Par la *mise en oeuvre* de techniques quantitatives rigoureuses l'entreprise fournit une assistance efficace dans le cadre de ..."

Diríais "aplicación" en este caso?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## luztrad

Otra posibilidad podrías ser "utilización", qué os parece? (No me gustaría poner "puesta en práctica/marcha"...


----------



## adrimari

Se puede traducir como "puesta en marcha"?
Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí, es la traducción habitual para indicar que se inicia algo. También puede ser "aplicación". Precisaríamos el contexto.

Autros ejemplos con "mise": 
"mise au point" = puesta a punto
"mise en train" = comienzo.


----------



## lpfr

"Mise en œuvre" tiene el sentido de organizar y hacer todo lo necesario para que algo comience. Bascular un interruptor o cortar una cinta no es una "mise en œuvre", es solo una "mise en marche".  Una "mise en œuvre" es, en general, un trabajo que toma tiempo y esfuerzos de una o muchas personas.


----------



## annye

Hola a todos:

Yo diría:

A estos miembros (socios) se les encomendará crear o la creación de Comités especializados para la puesta en práctica del Plan de Acciones/Actuaciones/Proyectos/Actividades de la Asociación.

Salu2.


----------



## adrimari

Gracias Iglesia ! Creo que tu traducción es adecuada: El contexto es "Les conditios spécifiques de mise en oeuvre dans le sectuer des persones âgées"


----------



## ara1e

¡Hola a todos!

Tengo una laguna mental... ¿cómo traducirían "mise en œuvre"?

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## Aguitasala

Hola a todos! estoy haciendo una traducción y no encuentro en ningún diccionario la palabra en negrita. ¿Alguien me podría decir lo que significa? Gracias!!


Des progrès importants ont été realisés *dans la mise en oeuvre* des réformes structurelles demandées par le processus de Bologne.


----------



## Gonzalo920

...*En la puesta en marcha...*

También está en las páginas anteriores como puesta en prácticas o aplicación. Desde mi punto de vista y para este caso es sin duda puesat en marcha refiriéndose al plan Bolonia

*** Norma 5
Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------

